# Testbericht Shimano Saragosa 4000 F



## wallerwoller (7. Dezember 2011)

weiter als zum aufspulen der schnur ist der test nicht gekommen#d#q|bigeyes

verwendete schnur: 15er power pro...
das meinen die also mit aero"wave" schnurverlegung...und in in was für wellen sie verlegt wird
mein tip...finger weg von dem ding


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Testbericht Shimano Saragosa 4000 F*

Jo, sieht echt übel aus!
Da helfen auch keine Unterlegscheiben um den Spulenhub zu regulieren
mehr, die "Waves" werden dieselben bleiben!
Die hätte ich auch umgetauscht, b.z.w. erst gar nicht gekauft.
Eigentlich ist es unverschämt sowas überhaupt zu verkaufen!

Taxidermist


----------



## wizo (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Testbericht Shimano Saragosa 4000 F*

@wallerwolle
lass die Rolle doch noch mal checken ob damit auch wirklich alles in Ordnung ist...
sowas hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen #d


----------



## chxxstxxxx (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Testbericht Shimano Saragosa 4000 F*

Zum Händler und umtauschen. Bei der 5000er die ich hatte, sah das Wickelbild nicht mal annähernd so schlecht aus.

@Taxidermist
Wenn es nach dem gehen würde, müsste man etliche Rollen sofort aus dem Programm nehmen.


----------



## Merlin (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Testbericht Shimano Saragosa 4000 F*

Es muß ja auch nicht immer gleich die Rolle "schuld" sein !!
Es gibt auch diverse "Bedienerfehler" 
Der TE hat nicht erwähnt wie die Schnur aufgespult wurden ist ob
mit der Hand oder mit einem Schnurspulgerät..er kann die Schnur falschrum aufgegespult haben usw...


----------



## chxxstxxxx (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Testbericht Shimano Saragosa 4000 F*

Die ist so gleichmäßig eklig aufgespult, das wäre mit der Hand schon eine Kunst das zu schaffen.
Was meinst Du mit "falschrum aufgespult"?


----------



## Denni_Lo (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Testbericht Shimano Saragosa 4000 F*



Merlin schrieb:


> Es muß ja auch nicht immer gleich die Rolle "schuld" sein !!
> Es gibt auch diverse "Bedienerfehler"
> Der TE hat nicht erwähnt wie die Schnur aufgespult wurden ist ob
> mit der Hand oder mit einem Schnurspulgerät..er kann die Schnur falschrum aufgegespult haben usw...



Zu locker aufgespult kann sein, würde sogar das gezeigte Bild erklären, aber falsch herum? Ich denke das geht kaum...


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Testbericht Shimano Saragosa 4000 F*

Moin Moin,
Als erstes denke ich mal, das Du die Schnur mit zu wenig Spannung aufgespult hast. 
Bei meiner 3000er sieht das Wickelbild zwar nicht ganz so krass aus, aber auch ich habe diese "Wellen" und ich habe meine Schnur (12er Climax BR8) gegen den Rücklaufwiederstand einer Bohrmaschine, also extrem straff, aufgespult.
Diese Wellen sind beabsichtigt,nennt sich Propul... irgendwas(habs grad nicht im Kopf), denn wenn man mal genau hinschaut, sieht man das sich die Schnur in diesen "Wellen" kreuzt. Dadurch soll verhindert werden das sich lose Schnurlagen ineinander schneiden... Klar sieht das nicht so schön gebügelt aus wie mit nem SuperDupa Slow Oscilation bringt aber in der Praxis nur Vorteile. Seitdem ich mir die Saragosa gekauft habe, gehören für mich Perücken oder abgestoppte Würfe durch einschneidende Schnurlagen der Vergangenheit an. 
Gerade bei Angelarten wo sehr viel lose Schnur beim fischen aufgenommen wird, wie zum Beispiel GuFi Jiggen oder Lee-Pilken auf´m Kutter, kann ich mit der Saragosa jederzeit beim Werfen voll durchziehen ohne Angst vor Perücken oder sonstigem zu haben. Da hab ich mit meiner Aspire und Co aber gaaaanz andere Erfahrungen gemacht.... und die waren NICHT schön...
Des Weiteren hat die Rolle trotz der hohen Übersetzung eine fast schon beängstigende Kurbelpower. Es ist schon erschreckend schön wie die Rolle bei 70+ Dorschen am leichten Gerät zur Sache geht.
So, das ist meine bescheidene Meinung zu der Rolle... Ich bin begeistert!!!

P.S. Solltest Du die Rolle nicht mehr umtauschen können, mach mir ein ernsthaftes Angebot mit dem wir beide leben können per PN. Ich nehm die Rolle sofort...


----------



## Taxidermist (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Testbericht Shimano Saragosa 4000 F*



> Gerade bei Angelarten wo sehr viel lose Schnur beim fischen aufgenommen wird, wie zum Beispiel GuFi  Jiggen oder Lee-Pilken auf´m Kutter, kann ich mit der Saragosa  jederzeit beim Werfen voll durchziehen ohne Angst vor Perücken oder  sonstigem zu haben.


Im Gegensatz zu mir hast du Erfahrung mit dieser Rolle und was du schreibst könnte eine Erklärung sein für dieses ungewöhnliche Wickelbild.
Für mich(und den TS) sah das jedenfalls erst mal erschreckend aus!

Eben hab ich noch mal auf der Shimano Deutschland Site nachgeschaut
und dort wird die Rolle gar nicht geführt?

http://fish.shimano-eu.com/publish/content/global_fish/de/nl/index/2009sehfish/reels/front_drag.html

Jürgen


----------



## Denni_Lo (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Testbericht Shimano Saragosa 4000 F*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> ...
> Eben hab ich noch mal auf der Shimano Deutschland Site nachgeschaut
> und dort wird die Rolle gar nicht geführt?
> 
> ...



Ist als reine Meeresrolle geführt, war ursprünglich in den Staaten als "Low Budget" Alternative zur Stella SW eingeführt.


----------



## Taxidermist (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Testbericht Shimano Saragosa 4000 F*



> Ist als reine Meeresrolle geführt, war ursprünglich in den Staaten als "Low Budget" Alternative zur Stella SW eingeführt.



So wird es sein, denn im Katalog ist sie zwar geführt, aber mit dem Zusatz: "In Deutschland nicht erhältlich" und ohne Angaben technischer Daten.

Jürgen


----------



## Shimano TE (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Testbericht Shimano Saragosa 4000 F*



wallerwoller schrieb:


> weiter als zum aufspulen der schnur ist der test nicht gekommen#d#q|bigeyes
> 
> verwendete schnur: 15er power pro...
> das meinen die also mit aero"wave" schnurverlegung...und in in was für wellen sie verlegt wird
> mein tip...finger weg von dem ding


 


Hallo
*Testbericht Shimano Saragosa 4000 F* 
Das ist ja wohl kein Test das ist nur der versuch, der Test
wurde ja schon abgebrochen bevor er begann.
So wie sie Augegespult aus sieht ist das ja etwas komisch aber ich würde ans Wasser gehen und ein paar mal werfen und schauen wie es so funktioniert.Wenn es dann nicht in Ordnung ist (Wurfverhalten) dann kann man die rolle bemängeln und um tauschen.Bitte nicht Persönlich nehmen !!
Kann ja auch wirklich an der Rolle liegen.
MFG
Torsten


----------



## MrFloppy (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Testbericht Shimano Saragosa 4000 F*

Die low-Budget Alternative ist die Spheros.

In den einschlägigen SW-Foren (360tuna, stripers-online usw) ist die "Gosa" in den Größen 14k und 18k sehr verbreitet. 

Ich selbst habe auch eine Saragosa 4000 und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Bespult ist sie ebenfalls mit 15lb PP an einer Rocke sw 942xh. Bisher keine echten Gegener, ein 17-pfündiger Hecht konnte ohne Probleme gelandet werden. 2012 darf sie sich zusammen mit ner Stradic 5000fi mit Skrei in Nordnorge messen. 

Beeindruckend finde ich die angesprochene Kurbelpower und die möglichen 10 Kilo Bremskraft - die hierzulande nicht gebraucht werden, aber für mich in Norge schon ne Hausnummer sind. Für mich eine der besten SW-Rollen im Preissegment bis 150 Euro. Die Bremse läuft zb. wesentlich besser als die der Slammer, auch optisch und in Sachen Haptik ist die Gosa ne klasse Rolle.


----------



## Shimano TE (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Testbericht Shimano Saragosa 4000 F*

Das sollte jetzt nicht so drüber kommen als das alle Shimano Artikel 100% toll sind.Ich bin Shimano Fan was die Ruten angeht und ein teil der Rollen.
Ich wollte mir auch die Saragosa holen aber habe mich für die Petzon & Michel 800SW entschlossen.Die mir für den Salz wasser Einsatz besser eignen.

MFG


----------



## MrFloppy (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Testbericht Shimano Saragosa 4000 F*

Stimmt schon. Shimano hat nicht nur licht, auch  viel Schatten. Grad im "billigbereich" ist Shimano nicht sehr empfehlenswert. Das können andere besser.
Aber ab "mid-Range" - also Technium / beastmaster aufwärts - ist Shimano für mich immer mit in der engeren Auswahl. Oben raus sowieso (Stella, Lesath, Fireblood).


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Testbericht Shimano Saragosa 4000 F*



MrFloppy schrieb:


> Beeindruckend finde ich die angesprochene Kurbelpower und die möglichen 10 Kilo Bremskraft - die hierzulande nicht gebraucht werden, aber für mich in Norge schon ne Hausnummer sind. Für mich eine der besten SW-Rollen im Preissegment bis 150 Euro. Die Bremse läuft zb. wesentlich besser als die der Slammer, auch optisch und in Sachen Haptik ist die Gosa ne klasse Rolle.


 
PUNKT!! Mehr und besser kann man die "Seele" der "Gosa" nicht beschreiben.
Die Rolle ist zwar nix für "Meine Kombi darf nicht mehr wie 400gr wiegen Fetischisten", dafür hat sie dann doch zu viel Gramm auf den Hüften, aber ich finde man merkt Ihr Kraftmässig jedes Gramm an. 
Power und Leichtigkeit gehen halt in den seltensten fällen zusammen. Oder wenn, dann nur für ein mehrfaches des "Gosa" Strassenpreises.

@ TE
Wie ist dein "Test" denn jetzt weiter gegangen?? Hast Du die Schnur nochmal mit mehr Druck aufgespult oder warst Du mit der Rolle sogar schonmal am Wasser??
Oder hast Du das Ding ohne Ihr eine zweite Chance zugeben umgetauscht??(Was sie wirklich nicht verdient hätte!!)


----------



## er2de2 (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Testbericht Shimano Saragosa 4000 F*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Eben hab ich noch mal auf der Shimano Deutschland Site nachgeschaut
> und dort wird die Rolle gar nicht geführt?
> 
> http://fish.shimano-eu.com/publish/content/global_fish/de/nl/index/2009sehfish/reels/front_drag.html
> ...



Wenn du Qualität suchst, solltest du dich in erster Hinsicht nach Shimano Japan richten! Was da steht bzw. aufgeführt ist, hat auch Qualität! Aber selbst so manches Shimano-EU-Produkt differenziert erheblich zum Land der aufgehenden Sonne.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Testbericht Shimano Saragosa 4000 F*

@wallerwoller

Und, was ist jetzt aus der Rolle geworden?
Neu bespult und Ihr ne Chance gegeben oder umgetauscht?
Wäre schön wenn Du da nochmal nen kleines Statement zu schreibst...


----------



## Carphunter81 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Testbericht Shimano Saragosa 4000 F*

Hallo Zusammen,

wollte nur mal nachfragen, ob auch andere das Problem bei dieser Rolle mit der bescheidenen Schnurverlegung hatten/haben, oder ob das ein "Montagsmodell" war.

Bin z.Zt. auch auf der Suche nach einer neuen Spinnrolle (allerdings 5000er Größe)
und unentschlossen zwischen Ryobi Arctica CF, Shimano Saragosa oder Penn Atlantis.

Sehr wichtig ist mir eine 1A Schnurverlegung und zuverlässige, ruckfreie Bremse.

Gruß
Claus


----------



## MrFloppy (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Testbericht Shimano Saragosa 4000 F*

Die Schnurverlegung liegt bei der Saragosa am Shimano Propulsion System. Damit wird das Einschneiden der Schnur unter Last in die unteren Lagen verhindert, sowie die Anfälligkeit für Perücken etc verhindert.
http://www.shimano.com/publish/cont...index/products/reels/spinning/propulsion.html

Mich störts in keinster Weise und die Rolle läuft erstklassig. 

Wenns dir auf ein "gerades" Wickelbild ankommt: Stradic FI. Oder wenn du zu Moritz kommst: Penn Battle (oder war's die Atlantis) für nen 60er oder die Rarenium für 100.


----------

